# Exercise Question



## GB (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks to all the great recipes I have found on DC, my gut has grown much larger than I am willing to accept. I have started doing scrunches to work off the fat and tone up my stomach. I am an exercise idiot though so here is my question.

Should I take a break between days of doing scrunches? Can I do them 6 or 7 days a week or should I do something more like Mon, Wed, Fri?


----------



## NAchef (Nov 1, 2007)

Exercise? What is that?  hehehe


I would start out by alternating days and when you feel ready you can move on to everyday.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 1, 2007)

*Know?*

You know Jack La Lanne?  He has been exercise guru since before I was born.  He exercises to this day, everyday and he is in his 90's.  Saw him recently on show and still moving.  I truly feel everyone in this time has to exercise as much as he can.  Never can overdo it.  Just time won't allow for it.  Every book I have read, the good ones, recommend something everyday.  Even if it is only `10 minutes, something to make you move in way of exercise.  Just don't stay on the couch too long.  Good luck!


----------



## jkath (Nov 1, 2007)

GB, check the "weigh in" thread from early-mid of '05 or maybe the accountability thread Kyles started around that time. I remember posting some easy (but very effective) techniques you don't need a gym for.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm no expert either, but it's my understanding that to build muscle bulk, you let your muscles "rest" a day between working them heavily. But to lose fat and create long, lean muscle, you can work them every day.

One note of caution, start out very conservatively on the crunches if you haven't exercised in a while, have a fairly big belly or have a sedentary job. The stomach muscles support the back so keeping your abs in top condition is essential for a strong and healthy back. But, if you don't build your abs reasonably slowly, you can easily pull or strain a muscle in your back and then exercise becomes impossible for a while.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Nov 1, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I'm no expert either, but it's my understanding that to build muscle bulk, you let your muscles "rest" a day between working them heavily. But to lose fat and create long, lean muscle, you can work them every day.


 
Building bulky muscles essentially requires that you damage your muscle tissue thru weightlifting...that's why you have to let your muscles rest a day or so between workouts, so the muscle tissue can heal itself. (The pros who workout 5 or 6 times a week actually workout different muscle groups with each workout).

Anyway, do whatever your body can handle. If you do ab crunches on Monday and aren't feeling sore on Tuesday, you can continue to exercise.

FWIW, Ive found inclined leg lifts to be much better at getting and maintaining a six pack than crunches.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:


> FWIW, Ive found inclined leg lifts to be much better at getting and maintaining a six pack than crunches.


How do you do those?


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2007)

GB... you can't remove fat from your body by doing spot exercising.  In other words, if you have a weight around your mid section, you can do all the crunches in the world and it will not target the weight in that area.  However, you are toning the muscles in that area and once the weight does start to errode off, you will get to see that muscle definition you have worked so hard for.  Try to incorporate a general exercise routine that includes some cardio, be it walking or what not.  I prefer to let my muscle groups rest a day before working them again.  I find that I get better results and nice lean muscles which I think is much nicer looking then the bulked up look.  I got lots more tips if you are interested, just shoot me a PM!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Nov 1, 2007)

GB said:


> How do you do those?


 
Incline the back of your bench and lay down on it.  Then reach your arms up over your head and grab onto the bench frame.  Keeping your legs together and your knees straight, lift you legs up high in the air.  Repeat.

If you don't have a bench, you can lay down on the floor with your arms at your side and try it, too.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone and thanks sattie for letting me know that crunches won't do anything for the weight. OK I guess I am going to have to actually use the treadmill instead of hanging my clothes on it.


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2007)

GB said:


> Thanks everyone and thanks sattie for letting me know that crunches won't do anything for the weight. OK I guess I am going to have to actually use the treadmill instead of hanging my clothes on it.


 
GB... it will in a general sense because you are working out.  Even your crunches will have an overall effect because working your muscles which burns calories.  The point I was trying to make is that doing the crunches to burn mid section weight will not give you the results that one would hope for.  I think it is great that you are doing this, I want to see progress photos!!!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2007)

What sattie said. If you have a "trouble area" the only way to get rid of it is to use more calories up. Go for lots of walks with the stroller and do portion control. (Sucky but it works)

If you want to tone your abs, I suggest the leg thing too. 

Lie flat on your back and place your hands palm down under your butt. Keeping your knees straight raise your legs perpendicular to the floor. Sloooowly lower your legs until you feel your abs activate, hold the position for several breaths and then slowly keep lowering your legs to the floor. Major ow, but great for your abs. 

Another lovely one is the "boat pose" in yoga. Sit with bent knees and reach out with your hands so your arms are beside your bent knees. Start to lean back until you feel your abs activate. Hold that position. Concentrate on keeping your back straight. Then slowly, lift one foot off the floor, then the other. You will then be in a "V" sit with your hands still stretched out (for balance). Keeping your balance requires a fair degree of ab strength and concentration. If you are having a tough time, just lift one leg til you have developed a little better strength and balance.


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2007)

Alix mentioned "portion control" which I really think is key to reaching your target weight and maintaining it. I hate to refer to it as diet. With portion control, you still get to enjoy all the things you love to eat, just eat less of it. One trick I use (specially if it is somthing really yummy) like pasta with alfredo sauce, is to only make enoug for one serving for yourself. That way when you have had your serving, there is no going back for seconds. I have found this to be very effective way of controlling the amount of food you intake.

Edited to say:  I agree with the leg lifts... excellent core toning exercise!


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 1, 2007)

GB,  The advice from Fisher's Mom, bowlingshirt and sattie it is right on.
You can do crunches to death, but without aerobic activity they will never show up due to the layer of adipose tissue covering the muscle.
A simple guideline is to do aerobic excercise for 20/30 min. daily, or alternate the days of aerobic with muscle building sessions.  
To determine if you are making aerobic excercise, check your hear rate while in the threadmill per the following formula:   _*Aerobic Heart Rate > (220-Your age) * 0.80*_
If your rate is well below this, you need to increase the pace to burn serious calories.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Nov 1, 2007)

sattie said:


> With portion control, you still get to enjoy all the things you love to eat, just eat less of it.


 
You really only need to do that with junk food...keep eating all the healthy food you want.  If you try to cut back on everything, you will have hunger pains, and will more than likely start to snack on something not too good for you.


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2007)

Sattie, you tried the "boat pose" I described? Its nearly as good as the leg lifts! It targets a different set of abs (higher than the leg lift ones) and is KILLER. 

Let me know if you try these GB, I'd be interested in your assessment of them. These are an everyday kind of thing too, no need to take breaks from them. Oh, and an FYI, you will be cursing my name two days after you do these. Heeheehee.


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2007)

Alix said:


> Sattie, you tried the "boat pose" I described? Its nearly as good as the leg lifts! It targets a different set of abs (higher than the leg lift ones) and is KILLER.


 
Yes ma'am I have!  Along with some others out there!  LOL!  What I like about the boat pose is the fact that it makes you use your stablizers, using more of he muscles in your abdomen.  Plus you can do these anywhere!!  Like while watching tv!


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2007)

OK, you are better than me if you can do ANYTHING while doing that pose!! LOL, its all I can do to maintain without crashing!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 1, 2007)

Alix, that's one of the yoga poses I do everyday and you're right, it is killer. As many years as I've been doing it, if I miss a few days, I really feel it when I start again. I used to have trouble with my back years ago until I started doing yoga for that very reason and it made the back troubles disappear.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2007)

OK I have some things to work on I guess. You guys are awesome. thanks for all the help.


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2007)

Alix... Nahhhh, not better, I just like to use idle time for exercise. Watching TV seems to be a perfect time to do floor type exercises than the hold-the-couch-down technique. Even at work, if I am sitting on a conference call, I keep weights and a band handy and work triceps, biceps, and what ever else I can dream up (without looking like a total moron as folks walk by my cube) while listening on the phone. I say take advantage of every moment!

I hope for the best for you GB!  I would say "good luck", but I don't believe in it, so I bid you good exercising!


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2007)

sattie said:


> I hope for the best for you GB!  I would say "good luck", but I don't believe in it, so I bid you good exercising!



We don't use that phrase either, instead we wish folks "good choices!"


----------



## Aera (Nov 1, 2007)

GB said:


> Thanks to all the great recipes I have found on DC, my gut has grown much larger than I am willing to accept. I have started doing scrunches to work off the fat and tone up my stomach. I am an exercise idiot though so here is my question.
> 
> Should I take a break between days of doing scrunches? Can I do them 6 or 7 days a week or should I do something more like Mon, Wed, Fri?


 

If you have fat on your stomach, all the crunches/exercise to that area in the world wont get rid of the fat there. You cant "spot reduce" You need to go on a reduced fat and calorie diet, eliminating almost all refined carbs and increasing your lean protein, along with doing cardio and strength training, and you will lose fat from all over. Chances are if your gut has gotten bigger, you have also put on fat elsewhere too.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2007)

Aera said:


> Chances are if your gut has gotten bigger, you have also put on fat elsewhere too.


The only areas I want to lose from are my face and gut. I actually spent years trying to gain weight. All my other areas are fine. It is really just my gut that needs to shrink.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 1, 2007)

Aera said:


> If you have fat on your stomach, all the crunches/exercise to that area in the world wont get rid of the fat there. You cant "spot reduce" You need to go on a reduced fat and calorie diet, eliminating almost all refined carbs and increasing your lean protein, along with doing cardio and strength training, and you will lose fat from all over. Chances are if your gut has gotten bigger, you have also put on fat elsewhere too.


 

That is an absolute nonsense. I don’t know where you get your information. Yes diet might help, but exercising regularly, not even exercising, but simply walking couple-three miles a day would help a lot. 
The more you exercise is the better, but even 3-4 times a week is a huge plus. Most of our weight problem comes from being inactive. When I did not have car and had to walk a lot I  was size 30 now, well it doesn’t matter what size I am now, but I am not 30 any more. And I eat much less today compare to what I used to eat then.


----------



## Renee Attili (Nov 1, 2007)

When I was going to the gym, my trainer told me that abs are the hardest thing to work on. She also said that they are the one muscle group that does not need days off, you can work them everyday unlike your arms, legs, and back.
Speaking of backs, if you work your back muscles too, they can help in improving your abs by giving you better, stronger posture.


----------



## Rom (Nov 2, 2007)

i know is really really old but have u tried tae boe (sp)? - i actually did this and omg it actually worked ...i'd like to see u ask if u should do that everyday LOL...i think i tried it again for the 2nd time a long after the first...and OMG...it worked....EVERYTHING out


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 2, 2007)

*Perfect*

How can one always try to be perfect everyday?  First time in years, had Jack In the Box food.  I knew I was eating something with 'empty' calories but did it taste good.  It seemed more hot than other fast foods.  Sometimes you just figure once won't hurt?  since this thread about exercise made me think of it.  

Why do you suppose when I do exercise, I am starving?  I want to stop this hunger not have it increase.  I just cannot satisfiy this hungry feeling when I get back from workout.  Could I be overdoing it?  

all you comments are of benefit to me.  Rather than doing same 'old' ones try something differenet.  Do you have music on when you exercise?  Sure helps.


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2007)

ITK... not exactly sure why you would be starving when you exercise, but that might be a good sign because it could mean that you are forcing your body to burn reserved calories as opposed to ones that you digested recently.  I would have to find my facts, but I did hear that it was good for your body to get that 'hungry' feeling.  That is causes your body to operate in a different mode... like I said, I would have to validate that since I have not read or investigated that claim myself.

Changing up the exercise routine does help and keeps it all fresh.  Along with the running I do, I recently started back to doing Jazzercise 3 times a week and I LOVE it!!!  Such a nice change from pounding the pavement running around in circles!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2007)

GB - I could hook you up with my ex - he made me do 2,000 crunches a day in various states of "slant" - he's a real "gem".


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2007)

GB:

It's as simple as brisk walking. The key is to maintain an elevated matabolic rate for at least 30 minutes a day 3-4 times a week. Burn more calories than you eat and you win. The fat will leave from where it's stored, your face and gut.

If you want more, buy a rowing machine, they excercize your muscles above and below the waist and give you the most benefit for the time spent.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 2, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> GB:
> 
> It's as simple as brisk walking.


 
That's what I do! I walk out to the fridge, walk back with a beer, do a 16oz curl, and repeat. 

I can only do about six a night though, ever since I moved up from the 12oz.   


John


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2007)

See, GB.  I was right!


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL... you go ronjohn!!!


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2007)

Ronjohn, I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Aera (Nov 2, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> That is an absolute nonsense. I don’t know where you get your information. Yes diet might help, but exercising regularly, not even exercising, but simply walking couple-three miles a day would help a lot.
> The more you exercise is the better, but even 3-4 times a week is a huge plus. Most of our weight problem comes from being inactive. When I did not have car and had to walk a lot I was size 30 now, well it doesn’t matter what size I am now, but I am not 30 any more. And I eat much less today compare to what I used to eat then.


 
Unfortunately most people think this way, and it's no wonder so many are so fat and overweight, and it's far from being that simple. Yes, any activity at all that you do is a benefit, but what you eat plays a great role on how you look, and you cannot pick an area of the body and train it to lose fat there. 

What you weigh, and how fat you are, are 2 different things. You do not have to be overweight to have a gut. I don't think the poster said he was overweight either. How your body looks comes down mostly to body fat composition, not what you weigh. You can have multiple people with the same height and weight and look entirely different. It all depends on what your body fat percentage is. The higher percentage of your weight that is fat, versus lean muscle, the fatter you will be and look. I am sure you have seen people who look very thin and who do not weigh much, yet they may have a gut. They have too much body fat. Regardless of their weight. 

So if somehow has a gut, what they weigh doesnt matter, they have excess body fat. And to get rid of that fat, a combination of proper nutrition/diet, cardio, and strength training is the only guaranteed way for fat to leave the body, while mainting lean muscle mass. The more lean muscle mass, the more fat the body burns, the better you look, the faster your metabolism.  Also, age doesn't matter one bit either.


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2007)

Aera, I believe Charlie was commenting on you advising GB to eliminate all refined carbs and adding lean meat in your first post. No one is arguing with your comment about getting rid of fat, only your method. While it works for you, it is by no means the ONLY way to get rid of fat. Thats all Charlie was trying to say. 

We've had more threads about this topic than I can count and it always comes down to one factor, you need to burn more calories than you take in to lose weight. Period. 

GB, just do something to up the activity level in your life, you can tone the abs with those exercised mentioned earlier, but the "gut" will come off when you burn those extra calories. 

ITK, hunger is good. You should never eat so little that your body goes into starvation mode. The key to losing weight is to consume the right number of calories (from decent food choices) for your age, gender and body type and then to increase your activity. You can eat pretty much anything you want IN MODERATION! That means you can have bacon and eggs for breakfast but maybe only one slice of bacon and one boiled egg. You can have ice cream for dessert, but just one scoop instead of two. You can have Jack In The Box for lunch, but not every day. And you need to keep walking, so your body will use the calories you take in. If your body figures you need those calories, it will use them rather than storing them. If you don't put enough fuel into your body though, it will try to store every tiny calorie that goes in...and then you build up those fat reserves. Does that make sense?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 2, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> That is an absolute nonsense. I don’t know where you get your information. Yes diet might help, but exercising regularly, not even exercising, but simply walking couple-three miles a day would help a lot.
> The more you exercise is the better, but even 3-4 times a week is a huge plus. Most of our weight problem comes from being inactive. When I did not have car and had to walk a lot I  was size 30 now, well it doesn’t matter what size I am now, but I am not 30 any more. And I eat much less today compare to what I used to eat then.


Actually, Charlie is on the right track here. And it's pretty much what everyone else is saying, too, but in different words. Maintaining optimum body weight is one issue. Spot toning and body sculpting specific areas is another. Keeping our muscles toned an having good balance as we age is another. Obviously, they are all connected but they are different issues.
Researchers say, as Charlie says, that there is no substitute for regular exercise to have and maintain a healthy body. Walking, even in 15 minutes increments, seems to have a profoundly positive effect on our weight and health. Sedentary lifestyles contribute heavily to poor health and weight issues. Everything we do beyond that is wonderful and a very good thing, but is not a substitute. You can have a wonderfully healthy diet but if you are sedentary, your body will not function as well as it should.


----------



## Aera (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry if I gave the impression that anyone should be inactive, in fact in both responses i stated doing cardio and weight training, that is far from being sedentary. And this must also be done at least 4 days a week in most cases.  How much and what you eat is just as important. What I talk about is very specific and much more complicated then I can explain. But all anyone has to do  is a google search on the phrases "body fat" or "belly fat" "abs" etc, and what you will find are numerous sites dedicated to true fitness and not just someone losing weight and dropping numbers on a scale where they basically become a smaller version of their fat selves. Meaning, they will weigh less, yes. But they will still be fat and out of shape.


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2007)

Aera, you were not misunderstood at all. We are all agreeing with you. All of us. We are using different words, and giving many ideas, but we are all in agreement. 

We just don't all think cardio training, weight training etc are the only ways to get fit. Its that whole "gym" sound in your posts that folks are sounding like they are rebelling against. We're offering different options, but with the same basic premise.  You can get plenty fit and healthy without going near a gym. Does that make sense? Make no mistake though, we agree with what you are saying.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 2, 2007)

*Alix*

ITK, hunger is good. You should never eat so little that your body goes into starvation mode. The key to losing weight is to consume the right number of calories (from decent food choices) for your age, gender and body type and then to increase your activity. You can eat pretty much anything you want IN MODERATION! That means you can have bacon and eggs for breakfast but maybe only one slice of bacon and one boiled egg. You can have ice cream for dessert, but just one scoop instead of two. You can have Jack In The Box for lunch, but not every day. And you need to keep walking, so your body will use the calories you take in. If your body figures you need those calories, it will use them rather than storing them. If you don't put enough fuel into your body though, it will try to store every tiny calorie that goes in...and then you build up those fat reserves. Does that make sense? 

copied this too because it is for me and I want to remember.  Having that problem too, 'now what did she say?'  If it isn't ONE thing than it is ANOTHER!  Oh Alix, I count my blessings.  Hear more bad things than good.  Must be the universe trying to impress on me that I don't have it so bad.   Been thinking about you and glad you are commenting on this thread.  Some threads don't have time to read.  

What you say makes lot of sense.  I find myself getting so hungry and want to deny the food but if it is GOOD food than I must be wrong.  

HOpe you and yours doing all okay and thanks Alix for your time and comments.  Such priceless words on this site especially for me.  Guess they'll send them with me when I go.  But for right now, I want to read and reread. 

Take care.  Tell your man Ken, that is his name?  hello from me.  Isn't it great to have a good one?  So many women I talk to married for more than 50 years.  They all look like it too.  Real good and happy.



__________________


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 2, 2007)

Aera said:


> Sorry if I gave the impression that anyone should be inactive, in fact in both responses i stated doing cardio and weight training, that is far from being sedentary. And this must also be done at least 4 days a week in most cases.  How much and what you eat is just as important. What I talk about is very specific and much more complicated then I can explain. But all anyone has to do  is a google search on the phrases "body fat" or "belly fat" "abs" etc, and what you will find are numerous sites dedicated to true fitness and not just someone losing weight and dropping numbers on a scale where they basically become a smaller version of their fat selves. Meaning, they will weigh less, yes. But they will still be fat and out of shape.


Oh no Aera, I only meant that we were all saying the same thing, but addressing multiple issues. This just illustrates what a complex thing keeping in shape is. If it wasn't, we'd all have washboard abs and no saddle bags or love-handles or flabby arms or all the other stuff that drives us crazy! 

Sorry if I gave you the impression I was disagreeing with your observations. You're right, you can have a normal body weight and still have a problem area. And having fat concentrated around the mid-section seems to carry special risk for heart disease so it's definitely an important thing to address if that's the thing you're having trouble with. And, as you said, just losing weight won't necessarily reduce this area.


----------

